# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: Strike the Root needs new guest editors for Fridays and Saturdays

## Lucille

It's one of my daily stops.  Maybe I should do it!

http://www.strike-the-root.com/




> WANTED: A new guest editor for Fridays and Saturdays.  A guest editor selects the external links for that day and then uploads them to STR.  If you're interested, please email me.

----------


## phill4paul

Never heard of it. Thanks for the link. If you recommend then I am pretty sure I will enjoy it. As far as the editing position if you have the time then I don't see why not. At least one of the days perhaps. Set up a thread here and others could help you out by posting links.

----------


## Lucille

YW!  Love the site.  (They have a terrific page of quotes too.)  I do have time, and all they want you to do is choose articles.   They also do have original content too but editors aren't required to write them, or even post commentary on their links (though some do).

That's a great idea, thanks!  I'm going to think about taking Fridays.

----------

